# King kong shrimps



## Shrimptastic (3 Oct 2010)

If i have a few king kong shrimps, how much can i sell em for in the UK?

Based on the current prices of high grade CRS in the UK, i'm looking at around the region of 500 pounds each.

(correct me if im wrong!)


----------



## Shrimptastic (3 Oct 2010)

oh and just in case you guys dont really know the value of a king kong in other countries, its typically 10 to 15 times the price of a sss crystal red mosura or flowerhead.


----------



## jameshughes1989 (3 Oct 2010)

Have you got any pics of these shrimp? 

Regards, James


----------



## Shrimptastic (3 Oct 2010)

No i dont but they can be found online. They are really really new as a line. like, probs created this year. if you google king kong shrimp u can get pics. I don't have them but I can get them easily from breeders I know.


----------



## NeilW (4 Oct 2010)

I don't think the demand would be here in the UK tbh, shrimp barely have a small following here as it is and most people complain at spending Â£20 per shrimp let alone Â£500!


----------



## Shrimptastic (4 Oct 2010)

thanks, i was not thinking of buying them seriously tho  Hahaha

I may get some sss mosuras though. I can get them at a cost price much much lower than the king kong, and i know for a fact i can sell them for about 120 pounds each here.


----------



## mr. luke (6 Oct 2010)

If you could do them for around half that price id be in for a couple. Providing pictures are supplied ofc


----------



## a1Matt (6 Oct 2010)

There are already sources for these shrimp that whilst not in the UK, will ship to the UK.
eg: viewtopic.php?f=4&t=13049

If you undercut these, or match prices but can deliver from within the UK, then I think you would get more business.


----------



## Shrimptastic (6 Oct 2010)

hahaha, erm, well, if you guys found out what kinda prices i'm getting them from my breeder for, you guys would probably strangle me. lol. big time.

but hey, i'm greedy too, like most people 

I am thinking of doing pick up only, because I don't want to send a shrimp to someone and when it arrives, its colourless with fright and the guy claims i've cheated him. Also, for sss mosura/flowerheads, ur water quality has to be perfect. If they see in my tank that it's perfect, they can't later claim that i've cheated them.

No, they really aren't easy to take care of


----------

